# How do you introduce new pigeons to your loft?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have 6 pigeon that have been together at the previous owners loft and 6 other pigeons that were together before i got them. Right now they are separated in 2 different cages that aren't near each other. I will be building my loft soon and wanted to know how to introduce them into the loft together? Will they be fine just being put together?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I just put my pigeons together after cornten (sorry about spelling) and watch them to make sure they do not fight. As long as its a new place they have not been in befor its seemed to work for me. I would not tho put one bird in a diffent cage with a bird that has lived in that cage. Then the one says its his/her nest and dose not get along with the other as eazy.

But as long as its a new loft to both sets I would say it would be ok too just put them together as long as your there to make sure everything gos ok. 

I only know how I did it with me birds so you may like to see what other ppl here have to say as I would think some/most know more about this then me.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

No problems mate, just make sure you have more perches than you have birds, they will fight for what they think are the best perches and the strongest will claim them, they will calm down in a few days after they stake their claim to a perch!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, but here is how I would do it.
After quarantine, take all the old pigeons out of the loft and put the new ones in for a few hours, let them get comfortable. Then put the old ones back in and watch the fight so it doesn't get out of control.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

since it is a new loft, i just kind of let my pigeons go together. they usually have a little scuffling but they do ok . and if you have 12 pigeons and 48 perches they will still all fight over 5 of them... just like kids lol


and zimm your excitement is contagious thank you for being a part of our group and sharing. you even make me look at my birds a little differently and we all need that now and then. E..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree with Eric. Just put all the birds in there and let them figure it all out. With it being a new loft AND new birds, they are all going to see it for the first time together. You shouldn't have any problems other than the ones that you will have anyway. There will be very little fighting. 
Your problems come when you throw one or two new birds in with birds that are ALREADY there and established.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

eric98223 said:


> since it is a new loft, i just kind of let my pigeons go together. they usually have a little scuffling but they do ok . and if you have 12 pigeons and 48 perches they will still all fight over 5 of them... just like kids lol
> 
> 
> and zimm your excitement is contagious thank you for being a part of our group and sharing. you even make me look at my birds a little differently and we all need that now and then. E..


No problem this forum as given me so much knowledge it isn't even funny!!  Without this forum i don't know what i would do i would have absolutely no clue lol.  I am very glad my excitement is contagious as i mostly ask questions and don't give much back to the forum so at least i give a little lol.


Lovebirds said:


> I agree with Eric. Just put all the birds in there and let them figure it all out. With it being a new loft AND new birds, they are all going to see it for the first time together. You shouldn't have any problems other than the ones that you will have anyway. There will be very little fighting.
> Your problems come when you throw one or two new birds in with birds that are ALREADY there and established.


Just for future reference how should i put them together if some of the birds have already been in the loft.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

if i add just one bird to the loft i usually just put it in there and watch it. usually in the evening when things are settling down about an hour before lights out. i set it on the floor or an unused nextbox and see what happens. i love to sit and listen to my birds when i turn the lights off at night so this usually isnt a big deal anyway.


----------

